# My first ABT attempt



## patg (Dec 27, 2014)

So after reading these threads I decided what the heck I will throw together my attempt at an ABT.  I used the japs soaked in sprite for about 45 min hopefully it was long enough.  For the filling I used mild ITalian sausage,whipped cream cheese and 6 blend italian shredded cheese.  Wrapped in bacon and now smoking using cherry and pecan wood.  













20141227_142147.jpg



__ patg
__ Dec 27, 2014


----------



## bear55 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've never soaked mine in sprite.  Let me know how they turn out...


----------



## patg (Dec 27, 2014)

Will do bear.  I had to soak them to cut the heat but I don't know if it was long enough.  We'll see.


----------



## patg (Dec 27, 2014)

20141227_170742.jpg



__ patg
__ Dec 27, 2014





  The finished product.  Just a taste of spice nothing more and got rave reviews.  I keep this up I will be catering everywhere we go.  The pink one was broiled a bit longer.  It wasn't done done because I hid that one under a slice of leftover bacon.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 27, 2014)

hey look good! And the stuffing mix sounds great too!

   Mike


----------



## patg (Dec 27, 2014)

It was really good.  Missed a little more something.  Not quite sure what maybe just a hint more heat.


----------



## patg (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 27, 2014)

Taking out the seeds and ribs takes out most of the heat and leaves you with a somewhat spicey ABT. I have not heard of soaking in sprite, but it doesn't hurt to try new things!

   Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

My last batch of ABT's I soaked half in sprite overnite & we thought it calmed them down some.  I soaked half for the fam as they don't like spicy....

BTW, nice lookin ABT's Pat !


----------



## patg (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks!  The Sprite worked I left a few unsoaked for the people who can handle heat and they said they had the right amount of heat.  The soaked had very little to no heat at all.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tasty looking ABT's! We love the heat but have friends that don't. I won't do the sprite soak, so I just buy the mini bell peppers. They work great and add a bit of color to the mix.


----------



## patg (Jan 7, 2015)

Made a second batch on NYE and this time I tweaked the filling I added garlic powder and italian seasoning mix and a few dashes of hot sauce.  Was much better the second time around, the first time although good it was a little flat.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 7, 2015)

PatG said:


> Made a second batch on NYE and this time I tweaked the filling I added garlic powder and italian seasoning mix and a few dashes of hot sauce.  Was much better the second time around, the first time although good it was a little flat.



That's what makes smokin fun, no rules & tweak it to what ya like !  Thumbs Up


----------

